# Big body lift & Sway problems



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a 1993 Fleetwood Brougham with 3 pump setup.I'm Having problems with my car lifting evenly which I think is causing a extreme amount of sway.
It starts at about 40mph,Now i know that i'm going to have a lot of sway due to both sway bars being removed.Which brings up another question do they half to be can i use front bar, With 8"s to the nose?, 16" in the rear adjustable s upper's and lowers. I would like to be able to take my car on the freeway.
but the sway is so bad it has put me off the road a couple times.I have locked up and bleed out all lines with no change, I also locked up & bleed the cylinder that is getting more lift to the rear driver side down to an even level, Dumped it out and lifted and nothing again.It's the rear of the car by the way. All fluid Levels are good tip of pinky below top. Setup is brand new so i'm guessing and i'm not seeing a bent cylinder CCE Super Strokes. Got under the car today and measured my trailing arms upper's 3/4 out, driver side rear 1" 7/8 out, passenger 2" 1/4 out so it's off 3/8 I could not imagine that would be the cause.The driver side all ways lifts higher and when you dump it out, Driver side rear lays after pass side is already down.Tryed to tune the slow down on that side in that didn't work. Stumped any advice?


----------



## Flaco712 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well I don't know what to say about the uneven lift but you would be fine running a front sway bar I have one on mine and had no issues and it stays nice and strait at freeway speeds


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Good to know thanx bro


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

I also have a 93 fleetwood on switches. Have front and rear sway bars on. Dailey driver. 25 miles one way. Never had a problem when driving locked up on the freeway. One guy posted that there only for cosmetics, they have there porpuse


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> I have a 1993 Fleetwood Brougham with 3 pump setup.I'm Having problems with my car lifting evenly which I think is causing a extreme amount of sway.
> It starts at about 40mph,Now i know that i'm going to have a lot of sway due to both sway bars being removed.Which brings up another question do they half to be can i use front bar, With 8"s to the nose?, 16" in the rear adjustable s upper's and lowers. I would like to be able to take my car on the freeway.
> but the sway is so bad it has put me off the road a couple times.I have locked up and bleed out all lines with no change, I also locked up & bleed the cylinder that is getting more lift to the rear driver side down to an even level, Dumped it out and lifted and nothing again.It's the rear of the car by the way. All fluid Levels are good tip of pinky below top. Setup is brand new so i'm guessing and i'm not seeing a bent cylinder CCE Super Strokes. Got under the car today and measured my trailing arms upper's 3/4 out, driver side rear 1" 7/8 out, passenger 2" 1/4 out so it's off 3/8 I could not imagine that would be the cause.The driver side all ways lifts higher and when you dump it out, Driver side rear lays after pass side is already down.Tryed to tune the slow down on that side in that didn't work. Stumped any advice?


Yo pump might need more oil check the oil level 

Don't take yo sway bars off well if you ain't a daily driver take them off cause all you doin is takin yo car to the show and parkin it anyway and that ain't lowridin 

Daily drivers got they front and rear sway bars on cause we not we not finna swerve off the road and get wrapped round a pole or betty yet end up in some body back yard


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

so u drive, with it locked up? cause I lower mine to original ride height an I don't sway.if I lock up an drive it sways into other lane. I only play on side streets our in b parking lot .i get it ride height b4 i head out.i ride hey daily to an from work. idk if that helps.but works for me.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

EQUALIZERS BRO;;


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*I dont think you can run a rear sway bar in the rear on 16" cylinders.... You can definetally run front sway bars.. the only thing it will affect is your side to side...

And i have to agree with the posts about riding at stock height.. because if you drive locked up you put alot of stress and maxx out your tie rods....*


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea I drive dailey locked up. Even on the freeway. But I only have 8s up front and 10 in the rear with extended shocks and I never swerve. And for side to side it doesn't really effect it. I have 6 switches - front, back, side to side, and rear corners for three wheel. Shit I even drive in the rain with no problem.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

bigdoughnuts said:


> I also have a 93 fleetwood on switches. Have front and rear sway bars on. Dailey driver. 25 miles one way. Never had a problem when driving locked up on the freeway. One guy posted that there only for cosmetics, they have there porpuse


cosmetic only thats funny


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Oil level is fine,I am a daily driver i don't know why they were removed the shop that did my setup yanked em. didn't understand it myself figured it was cause im running 8's not 6's in the nose, I was also guessing rear was taken of cause of reinforment to rear end.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

i have a 4 switch setup so no side to side. I'm not yoked yet so im not riding locked up. I know no sway bar's are part of the problem, What i'm trying to address right now is lifting level in the rear. when i lock up it looks like give or take 3-4 inch difference in passenger side, sits lower which i'm guessing is what is giving most of my problems. When i dump the car, passenger side will be all the way down and driver side will still be coming down. Reverse when lifting driver side comes up first and locks up first. So i'm always uneven and that makes the car pull really bad, When i try to correct steering sway kicks in and will make you lose control.if i tap the passenger side up a lil it makes it even worse. Tryed to turn up the slow down on passenger side same thing???? as far as the EQUALIZER goes, I don't know what they are or why i would use them. I have never seen them used in my application


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

By the way thank you for all the fast reply's/advice


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea I don't know what EQUALIZERS are. That's a new one. And coming from a guy that trailers his car I don't know!


----------



## Flaco712 (Oct 10, 2010)

Might not help but are you running shocks my cutlass would not lift even without shocks but with shocks it would lift even not sure why


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

nope no shocks, but i don't know how shocks would even my lift out


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

I am Willing to Try anything, Keep in mind the problem could be due to a bad install.The shop i chose to do the work
i chose cause it is ran by members of one of my favorite clubs. A very well known club. They did a really bad half ass 
job on my ride. i'm not going to mention no names cause i'm not here to slander anyone. Got my car back and spent the next 3 days
waxing,washing,shining it all up getting ready for my very first car show. Only time i even hit the switches was to lift the
car to strip down everything they had painted and repainted.They couldn't even do that right they sprayed right over 20+ years 
of dirt,grim,sludge. got that all done looking good ready to roll out. on the way to the show i end up almost killing myself and my kids
when my car losses control knock off shoots off doing 65 on freeway end up in a ditch. After getting my car back home i'm now trying to
correct all the bad work done so anything anybody can think of that could cause this problem as far as installs go i have no doubt that
that's where my problem lies.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Ive herd of equalizers have never seen them used. aren't the for ol school aircraft setups?


----------



## 1bbcd5 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ahh! I stand corrected then, Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Where you located?


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

lol





<-----------------------------Olympia,wa


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Picked up some sway bar end links today. Thankfully when they removed my sway bars they left the front one in jest disconnected it.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't take my word for it i have no idea just a guess


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, My Car sits uneven when fully dumped out. Passenger side rear drum drags on frame.
let my guess they cut my coils uneven?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

could be your coils uneven or turned uneven but the drum touching the frame doesnt sound good?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Is your car's frame wrapped? Did you measure the trailing arms from end to end? I saw that one side was longer but not by much. How are the bushings in the trailing arms? Can you post some pictures showing all components of the rear?
A sway bar is not going to help. When stock, the sway bar is there to prevent body roll around corners or high speed curvy roads. They are not needed on most cars and do nothing for when you are driving straight. It almost sounds like one of your trailing arms is broken or something to that effect. I would get under the rear again and recheck everything that holds the rear end to the car. 
Can you post a rear shot video of the car lifting?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Dumps said:


> Is your car's frame wrapped? Did you measure the trailing arms from end to end? I saw that one side was longer but not by much. How are the bushings in the trailing arms? Can you post some pictures showing all components of the rear?
> A sway bar is not going to help. When stock, *the sway bar is there to prevent body roll around corners or high speed curvy roads. They are not needed on most cars and do nothing for when you are driving straight.* It almost sounds like one of your trailing arms is broken or something to that effect. I would get under the rear again and recheck everything that holds the rear end to the car.
> Can you post a rear shot video of the car lifting?


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

The last time i had a problem like this was when my front cylinder was bent due to unevenenly cut coils..


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Dylante63 said:


> could be your coils uneven or turned uneven but the drum touching the frame doesnt sound good?


 Your right it sounds really bad lol


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

If the drum is touching frame something is loose bent tweaked broke? I just realized your in olympia also think I saw your car a few weeks ago


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Dylante63 said:


> If the drum is touching frame something is loose bent tweaked broke? I just realized your in olympia also think I saw your car a few weeks ago


 was you guys at the gas station in front of tanglewild?


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

here's video, frame not wrapped only stress points done. I measured lowers were right on upper's one was off 3/8


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

best i can get


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

First off, on a car giving you that much problems i wouldnt crawl under there without a jackstand in place.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Lone star is absolutely right. And yes that was my coupe at the station in front of tanglewilde


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

After watching the video and looking at pics. Im no big body expert but ive owned one and it drove and handled dam near stock. That rear setup looks fucked way off. Bushings should never be in that kind of bind. Looks like those bolts are ready to snap. Your cylinders dont look positioned right on the axle. One looks way off from the other when locked up. Also this topic is loaded with stupid advice. 1. U dont drive your car locked up on the freeway unless u want to slide into something. 2. You dont really drive your car locked up period. I would tone down the volts on the rear. Unless u want to hop or donkey kick the car. If i were in your shoes id get a whole new rear axle and start over. Just my opinion. Ive had over 10 lifted cars and never a problem.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Cyl mounts look way off from side to side. In the pics everything looks bound up and bushings allready look fucked.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Dylante63 said:


> Cyl mounts look way off from side to side. In the pics everything looks bound up and bushings allready look fucked.


But its pinstriped though!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

You know LONESTAR you should watch who you call stupid. If I wanna ride my shit locked up on the freeway I'm going to do it. Don't need your permission. Its how a lot of us on the west coast ride. My shit dont sway at all cause it was done right. Got sway bars in the front and rear. And then you said you shouldn't ride locked up period. Your stupid. What kind of lowrider are you. Guess we will never see your car in the LOCKED UP FEST!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

My front end sits perfect


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Then you talk about toneing down the volt, WOW!!! Lifted plenty of cars with #9 gears in the back pump, and running 6 Centennial 1100cca and not have any problems. Ran 8 Centennial 1100cca to the front pump with a #9 gear. Still no problems. And I know many people can vouch for that.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

lone star said:


> First off, on a car giving you that much problems i wouldnt crawl under there without a jackstand in place.


 hmm im not using any jack stands. ??


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

So i was just trying to see what you guys, That's been doing this for a while thought. Wanted to see if this was a quick fix i could do on my own.Or if i should take it back to the shop that did my setup and bitch. keep in mind my setup is only 3 months old and has only hit the block a hand full of times


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

i only have 24v to the rear


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

FLEETWOOD SLIM- don't mean to start shit on your topic just people gotta watch what they say. Now as for your car I think you should do some adjustment on your upper trailing arms. Cause I noticed when your locked up the pumpkin still points down ward. That was the whole idea of adjustable uppers so when your locked fully up your pumpkin sits more straight and doesn't pull your driveshaft as much. Start there cause like someone said your bushings and the bolts don't look right. Wish you were closer bro cause I would have you drop it off at my shop and wouldn't let you take it till everything was corrected. Its one of the reasons I opened my shop, cause iv been down that road of getting ripped off by people that supposedly does good work. Good luck on your car.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Dylante63 said:


> Lone star is absolutely right. And yes that was my coupe at the station in front of tanglewilde


 Yeah that was me, you got a tight whip


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

bigdoughnuts said:


> FLEETWOOD SLIM- don't mean to start shit on your topic just people gotta watch what they say. Now as for your car I think you should do some adjustment on your upper trailing arms. Cause I noticed when your locked up the pumpkin still points down ward. That was the whole idea of adjustable uppers so when your locked fully up your pumpkin sits more straight and doesn't pull your driveshaft as much. Start there cause like someone said your bushings and the bolts don't look right. Wish you were closer bro cause I would have you drop it off at my shop and wouldn't let you take it till everything was corrected. Its one of the reasons I opened my shop, cause iv been down that road of getting ripped off by people that supposedly does good work. Good luck on your car.


 No Problem bro i don't like when people talk about my shit either lots of pride behind all are rides, okay i have never done this before. this is the way they set it up, i mentioned earlier my drive shaft is not slip yoked. so i'm guessing i would be adjusting out and im guessing again, Notice the NEWBIE under my name but wouldn't that then be slamming my drive line into my tranny.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

You would adjust them out. When you lock up your car so far the upper trailing arms can extend so far thus pulling the rear of your rear-end up and pointing the front of the pumpkin (where it connects to the driveshaft) downward. So you adjust the upper trailing arm outward so it has a little more room to travel. And making your rear-end straightin out. But running big cylinders in the rear I would still invest in a slip yoke. Hope this helps. And hope it works out.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

So when the front is all the way down, is it even? When a car lifts unevenly like that, it is sometimes caused by the other end being uneven. Try locking up the front and see how the back lifts and lowers then do it again with the front all the way down.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Dumps said:


> Lone star has something against bigdoughnuts is my guess. Fleetwood slim never said anything about driving on the freeway locked up. :dunno:
> 
> Anyway, can you get a picture from the trunk of how your cylinders sit when the car is lowered and then lift the car about 3/4 of the way up and get another pic of the cylinders from the trunk. From your pictures, it looks as if one of your cylinders is closer to the wheel than the other.


I'm just trying to help homeboy out. Lonestar is the one that said this whole thread is filled with stupid advise. Go back a page and you'll see what I'm talking about. But anyways I'm thinking it might be his upper adjustible trailing arms. I could be wrong but can't really tell just by pictures. Would have to get up close to find out. See I also have a 93 big body, with a SHORTENED rear end (1 1/4 each side), running 13 x 7 Galaxy Wire Wheels ,and when laying it out it never hits the frame. Even when I three wheel. And I'm only running 10s in the back with extended shocks. So like I said I would have to get up under the car to see what's going on.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

lone star said:


> After watching the video and looking at pics. Im no big body expert but ive owned one and it drove and handled dam near stock. That rear setup looks fucked way off. Bushings should never be in that kind of bind. Looks like those bolts are ready to snap. Your cylinders dont look positioned right on the axle. One looks way off from the other when locked up. Also this topic is loaded with stupid advice. 1. U dont drive your car locked up on the freeway unless u want to slide into something. 2. You dont really drive your car locked up period. I would tone down the volts on the rear. Unless u want to hop or donkey kick the car. If i were in your shoes id get a whole new rear axle and start over. Just my opinion. Ive had over 10 lifted cars and never a problem.



LMMFAO!!!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

bigdoughnuts said:


> I'm just trying to help homeboy out. Lonestar is the one that said this whole thread is filled with stupid advise. Go back a page and you'll see what I'm talking about. But anyways I'm thinking it might be his upper adjustible trailing arms. I could be wrong but can't really tell just by pictures. Would have to get up close to find out. See I also have a 93 big body, with a SHORTENED rear end (1 1/4 each side), running 13 x 7 Galaxy Wire Wheels ,and when laying it out it never hits the frame. Even when I three wheel. And I'm only running 10s in the back with extended shocks. So like I said I would have to get up under the car to see what's going on.


Haha, you quoted me before I changed it. :biggrin:
I know what you are saying. I still don't see any good advice coming from lonestar either.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you homie. It could be several things wrong with the car you know. It could have been the installers or bushings or something. But we got to get this homeboy back on the road again and driving safely.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bigdoughnuts said:


> I'm just trying to help homeboy out. Lonestar is the one that said this whole thread is filled with stupid advise. Go back a page and you'll see what I'm talking about. But anyways I'm thinking it might be his upper adjustible trailing arms. I could be wrong but can't really tell just by pictures. Would have to get up close to find out. See I also have a 93 big body, with a SHORTENED rear end (1 1/4 each side), running 13 x 7 Galaxy Wire Wheels ,and when laying it out it never hits the frame. Even when I three wheel. And I'm only running 10s in the back with extended shocks. So like I said I would have to get up under the car to see what's going on.


The westcoast rider who doesnt know what equilizers are.

/end topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Yea I don't know what EQUALIZERS are. That's a new one. And coming from a guy that trailers his car I don't know!


Whats new about equalizers lol.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bigdoughnuts said:


> I'm just trying to help homeboy out. Lonestar is the one that said this whole thread is filled with stupid advise. Go back a page and you'll see what I'm talking about. But anyways I'm thinking it might be his upper adjustible trailing arms. I could be wrong but can't really tell just by pictures. Would have to get up close to find out. See I also have a 93 big body, with a SHORTENED rear end (1 1/4 each side), running 13 x 7 Galaxy Wire Wheels ,and when laying it out it never hits the frame. Even when I three wheel. And I'm only running 10s in the back with extended shocks. So like I said I would have to get up under the car to see what's going on.


93 is the wrong year of bigbody to have, dont u know?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> hmm im not using any jack stands. ??


My point exactly. But hey yall do what u want its your car.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> View attachment 562007
> View attachment 562008
> View attachment 562009
> View attachment 562012
> ...


PLease dont drive this car , every bolt is under so much stress. You have 16" cylinders with no shocks or chains. Its to much lift for your rear supension and no slip on the drive line will fuck up your tranny. So dont drive locked up.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

WUTITDU said:


> PLease dont drive this car , every bolt is under so much stress. You have 16" cylinders with no shocks or chains. Its to much lift for your rear supension and no slip on the drive line will fuck up your tranny. So dont drive locked up.


Fleetwood slim has never said he drives locked up. The only thing he has stated is that the rear lifts unevenly. And he is wondering if this uneven lift is what is causing him to sway on the road above 40 mph.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Just trying to give the guy some advice that the 16's are to big for the rear of his car with his suspension and wouldnt want dude to get into another accident.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> I have a 1993 Fleetwood Brougham with 3 pump setup.I'm Having problems with my car lifting evenly which I think is causing a extreme amount of sway.
> It starts at about 40mph,Now i know that i'm going to have a lot of sway due to both sway bars being removed.Which brings up another question do they half to be can i use front bar, With 8"s to the nose?, 16" in the rear adjustable s upper's and lowers. I would like to be able to take my car on the freeway.
> but the sway is so bad it has put me off the road a couple times.I have locked up and bleed out all lines with no change, I also locked up & bleed the cylinder that is getting more lift to the rear driver side down to an even level, Dumped it out and lifted and nothing again.It's the rear of the car by the way. All fluid Levels are good tip of pinky below top. Setup is brand new so i'm guessing and i'm not seeing a bent cylinder CCE Super Strokes. Got under the car today and measured my trailing arms upper's 3/4 out, driver side rear 1" 7/8 out, passenger 2" 1/4 out so it's off 3/8 I could not imagine that would be the cause.The driver side all ways lifts higher and when you dump it out, Driver side rear lays after pass side is already down.Tryed to tune the slow down on that side in that didn't work. Stumped any advice?


im not sure how experienced you are with lifted cars, but to break down your original post lets see.

1. yes sway bars do help and cylinder size in the front has nothing to do with a sway bar being able to work.
2. bleeding the hoses has nothing to do with swaying while driving.
3.bleeing the cylinder on the side that has higher lift does not control cylinder travel.
4.fluid levels do not control sway.
5. slow downs dont control lifting or laying heights.

that being said. it sounds like you have 2 problems. swaying while driving. and lifting unevenly.

swaying while driving can be a number of things. but worn out bushings like yours are could be the problem. also...speed. weight etc. over inflated tires can also cause sway. if those adjustable arms in the rear are not equal it would put your rear axle cock eyed and you would dog-walk while driving. bushings play a BIG role in how the car handles and controls.

lifting unevenly.....if the car sits uneven laid out..check to see if the springs are the same height. if they are turned the same direction resulting in the same height, of if your spring perches are bent . when i had my big body if i remember right the rear sway bar bolted to the bottom of the lower trailing arm. so if u have adjustables that wont work unless u fab up some mounts. 

running 13s on a car that calls for 15 inch wheels, throwing in 800 extra pounds in the trunk. with shot bushings and springs 3 times as stiff as factory, = your car will not drive like it did off the lot. 

if you really want your car to drive nice and be able to go 70mph on the highway my suggestion is you tone down the setup and suspension mods. i would run 10s in the back with stock trailing arms, softer coils like 1 ton or 3/4 ton. and run shocks in the back. you will see a big improvement trust me. of you can leave it how it is and ride locked up on the freeway lol. its hard to achieve the best of both worlds. a car with complete custom suspension that rides good, its possible, but judging by the work from wherever you took your car, i would start over. im done with the topic. :thumbsup:

my 94 never had problems on the highway.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

That's the best advice so far... But those cylinders in the pictures really look like they are mounted on the axle uneven also I just noticed you upper adjustables have no jamb nuts on the axle side so the will never be tight. I would re do your rear susp before rolling on it.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> Yeah that was me, you got a tight whip


Thanks


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Dumps said:


> So when the front is all the way down, is it even? When a car lifts unevenly like that, it is sometimes caused by the other end being uneven. Try locking up the front and see how the back lifts and lowers then do it again with the front all the way down.


 car dose not sit even dumped out uneven all the time
but you see/feel the problem is in the rear of the car.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Gonna assume you dont have a bridge in the back , so I would guess one or bolth ears are bent upwards witch could be causing uneveness. Just an assumption though.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank all of you for your reply's and all the help i value all your ideas. Like i said i was stumped. All good idea's, Dumps thank you for paying attention. let me try to clear up a couple things i do not ride around locked up, With out a yoke with and my pinion angle i would bust my u joint or worse. locked up dumped out my car still sits uneven in rear front stays as even as it can. as far as messing up my tranny goes fully dumped i have about a half inch left before driveline slams back of tranny. all my bushings are brand new as i said before my install is only a couple of months old, and has only been driven switches hittin a hand full of times. So in leaning tordes this is not a part malfunction but a bad install. Your right i don't know much about lifed cars being this is my first one, so no i 
don't know what equalizers are in less you are talking about a y block or x block in that case we just have a different lingo . i will try to post up pics of cylinders in the trunk today or tomorrow. it cant be a bent perch i have a bridge. right now i am thinking my bridge wasn't installed straight/coils cut uneven or my passenger side cylinder was not installed straight into the trunk the pass side cylinder hole is cut much bigger then the driver side like they tried to get it to straighten by cutting the hole in the trunk bigger. i'm going to get under car without jack stands lol thank for worrying about me homie. and measure frame to bridge and see if i can find anything wrong i'm also going to check cylinder placement on rear end my rear sway bar connects under rear end not trailing arms. if you look closer to my pics passenger cylinder has a bad pitch to it but driver side is straight. when i try to stand 3 the rear pass side will not fully dump unless i knock the front up. i don't know if this is common or a problem. but i'm guessing that all my problems lye in the cylinder.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's something to lighten the mood well your guyes not mine, I paid almost six racks for this setup. you otta get a laugh out of that.
but it gets better i supplied the whole setup. so that would be the beter part of six racks for install only


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

you would would probably be trippin if i told you who installed it.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Shop you took it to dont know shit! That rearend is all fucked up.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow dude you got ripped off!


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

this is toned down this setup was meant to ride telescopic cylinders, just have not installed due to problems and still trying to get drive line yoked


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

u def need drop mounts , that's y ur rearend is pointing dwn. u got ur adjustable uppers out far enough. might b able to go out Lil bit more but drop mounts would help u allot with 16s . u wouldn't need to go out so far then.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

i know i did


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

REYXTC said:


> Wow dude you got ripped off!


 thats what i get for never learning to weld, where im from you really only have a few choises of places you can go to get the work done. out of the three one only dose impala's so that leaves you 2 i chose the more reputable shop. and they f%#ked me. and i talk to them all they can say is how much love they showed me


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> this is toned down this setup was meant to ride telescopic cylinders, just have not installed due to problems and still trying to get drive line yoked


 uppers only out about an inch


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> Here's something to lighten the mood well your guyes not mine, I paid almost six racks for this setup. you otta get a laugh out of that.
> but it gets better i supplied the whole setup. so that would be the beter part of six racks for install only


Fuuuuuck man thats rough. If you need a hand let me know.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

S#8t bro that would be straight, i could use a second opinion. Im out with the kids trick or treat en tonight but anytime after that. Hit me up let me know when your free. I stay over by where you seen me going last time.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy Halloween Everybody Have A Good One.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

These cars are super heavy for us to be riding on 13's and 14's and then have batts and pumps in the trunk makes it worse..i know all about the sway cause i used to have a 94 fleet on 13's and 3 pumps 8 batts ...i had to be really carefull hitting switches while driving cause it would shift the whole car so i had to correct the steering to make sure i was still driving straight i would even over correct my steering and almost wrecked..lol...i didnt have a rear sway bar either which made it worse. As far as the car not lifting evenly you need to chk your rear spring pockets one side could be bent up from the cylinder pushing or maybe you hit a bump too hard while locked up....also chk your springs maybe they cut the springs wrong......good luck hope this helps.....


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Beter pic's


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> Beter pic's


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

after reading the replies nobody asked what size rims and tires and psi u are running?i think thats your problem low air/tire pressure thats a heavy car u need atleast 55/60 psi to stop that sway..


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

any more pics lol


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

redline said:


> after reading the replies nobody asked what size rims and tires and psi u are running?i think thats your problem low air/tire pressure thats a heavy car u need atleast 55/60 psi to stop that sway..


I took that advice on my big body with 13s an put 50psi in tires an they started wearing out faster on the inside.but I do drive daily,like 50 miles a day. but I understand y to put more air in. just wasn't good idea for me


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

So it will drop into a standing 3 on 1 side but not the other? The pics are great. You can easily see the rear is shifted over to the left side. Whoever did that install should never of used such a small channel for the perches. The channel should have never of been cut on the side like that. The holes look like they tore the metal to cut it. The list goes on and on. Drop upper mounts will help with your pinion angle but you will need to adjust the arms to stock length.

Did your rear sit to 1 side before the install? The install should not have changed the location of that rear end. Has this car ever had any frame damage?


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

atm 13" in rear 14" in front 45psi to the rear and 50 to the front can not stand 3 at all. no my car did not sit like this before install. hole has not been tore by me got car back from shop that wasy


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

it could be anything my car came back with the powerballs installed upside down for pete sake i have not came acrost one thing that hasent needed to be tighend seems like the whole install was done by hand


----------



## Napa-Matt (Jul 22, 2012)

I feel your pain of what you're going through. I want to find out the problem. Just curious, measure from the powerball to the bottom coil over mount to make sure each cylinder has the exact same stroke.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Things would probly go faster if i had a garage. I'm in washington and where moving into winter. I got to wait for days that theres only slight showers. Even then im in the driveway laying in a puddle. Everbody elt's have allready packed up they cars for the winter.Not me i need to,Baby ain't got no winter shoes. Wires already Starting to rust.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

miguel62 said:


> These cars are super heavy for us to be riding on 13's and 14's and then have batts and pumps in the trunk makes it worse..i know all about the sway cause i used to have a 94 fleet on 13's and 3 pumps 8 batts ...i had to be really carefull hitting switches while driving cause it would shift the whole car so i had to correct the steering to make sure i was still driving straight i would even over correct my steering and almost wrecked..lol...i didnt have a rear sway bar either which made it worse. As far as the car not lifting evenly you need to chk your rear spring pockets one side could be bent up from the cylinder pushing or maybe you hit a bump too hard while locked up....also chk your springs maybe they cut the springs wrong......good luck hope this helps.....


 Thats just what im talkin about about, That already had that happen to me just like that. But i dont need to hit the switch for that, I hit 40mph and i'm swayin in and out of the lane. So bad that it feels like im gonna start fish tailing and flip. I tryed to hit the switch one time and one time only. I tryed to Knock the lower side up to even it out. God Damne bro i was across three lanes of trafic and back all most in a ditch. Never again have i tryed that lol. But naw i aint got to tuch s#!t keep it around stock height. Hit 40 and it get sketchy...


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Somebody also pointed out to me to day a couple obvious things i didnt notice. I have all 1/2 hose to the rear pumps and 3/8 return lines. Anybody got a reason for this other then being cheap? And my cylinder are bangin the back deck hard. which wasent happening before.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Fleetwood Slim said:


> Somebody also pointed out to me to day a couple obvious things i didnt notice. I have all 1/2 hose to the rear pumps and 3/8 return lines. Anybody got a reason for this other then being cheap? And my cylinder are bangin the back deck hard. which wasent happening before.


Hose size is ok to be 1/2 pressure and 3/8 return. Larger hose is for more flow. 
If cylinders are banging now, it could be the bridge is bending from overlocking or the springs are collapsing.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

how long dose in usually take to break in coils?


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay then, I Think i have all the sway problems worked out. With that done opened up a big can of worms. Blew a cylinder seal,found out what the grinding sound was,was not the drum scraping the frame. So when i had the car up last night "on jack stands" lol. had rear end up on jack stands dumped it out, What i seen was there is a Bump stop above the Ujoint that is hitting when i lay it out. No big deal right its just rubber but the bolts to the Ujoint caps where all gound down on the outer sides from the cross member thats right above the drive line. i also hear a loud knock when dumping the rear. But it lifts and dumps evenly now. Also when i lock the car up and drop a rear corner
my car is binding and will not drop i have to tap the front down a lil then i can get the rear corner to dump out? what the hell is going on???


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

It will never drop a rear corner completely or very far with out momentum like going around a corner. If you want it to stand on 3 you have raise the front then raise a individual rear corner until it tips on three.


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

yeah not working like that anymore. It was but now i cant get it to fall over anymore. havent really changed anything. im going to try again with a full tank of gas and see if that dose anything. maybe it just needs a lil extra weight. i was talking about while hitting corner


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

thats what it was the uppers where off and the grinding noise was there is a bump stop above the rear end it was rubbing on my drive line when i layed it out


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

ever head down to tricities? be more then willimg to take a look at it


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

When I lift the car a little the car makes a shit load of nose squiking nose on the pas back and when I lock up all the way tha car makes a grind sound how a slip
Yoke work were do I get one I'm running 10 in the back oh it's. A 93 fleet wood need help


----------



## Fleetwood Slim (Oct 18, 2012)

dirty dan said:


> When I lift the car a little the car makes a shit load of nose squiking nose on the pas back and when I lock up all the way tha car makes a grind sound how a slip
> Yoke work were do I get one I'm running 10 in the back oh it's. A 93 fleet wood need help


 the sqeek is nornal i think thats the coils that do that,as far as a yoke goes. a yoke is allways a good idea, now i could be wrong but i wouldent think you would need a slip yoke with 10's i allso need to get my car yoked but i run 16's to the rear so when i lock up it puts my drive line and rear end at a really bad pitch like a V. you could probly get away with just buying a set of upper ajustables, and correct the pitch of your rear end. blackmagic puts out a really nice yoke for big bodys. but they tax it like crazy. i would take a trip to a off road shop they do yokes all the time and they will more then likely do it for a lot cheaper then a lowrider shop.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

squeeking is because your setup coil over.on 10 inch cylinders Fleetwood look like they are floating.16a are a lot of cylinder gonna tweek the frame still, your adding more stress points


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info the dude from black Majic says the cell the thing that sits on top of the coil over and keeps it strat from rubben or I might have to make the hole bigger idkn will fuck with on days of and the slip yoke yea I'm going to order it i think it lift so high cuz of the spring s


----------

